# Boxwave Screen Protector



## Cindergayle (Mar 15, 2009)

Does anyone have a boxwave screen protector? Did you have any trouble applying it?
I just tried to put one on my Kindle and I am having a terrible time. Any suggestions?

Thanks


----------



## Anita (Jan 3, 2009)

I don't have a boxwave protector for my Kindle, but I do have them for my cell phone, digital camera and PDA.

I loved them on my phone and camera, but those were small and easy to apply without messing up.  The PDA screen was a tad larger and I had a terrible time placing the protector correctly. I finally just gave it up. I am a bit of a kluz and RA has not improved my manual dexterity.

Since the Kindle screen is even longer I decided not to attempt a screen protector.  I keep it in a case and there is no reason for me to touch it so I'm not as worried about adding more protection to the screen.  

I love boxwave products and if I find out I need the extra screen protection I won't hesitate to buy a boxwave protector and find a person with more manual coordination (and preferable a person who is compulsive about doing things *right*, LOL) and have them put it on for me.  

Fortunately these protectors give you the chance to place them over and over 'till you get it right - I just don't have the patience to do that.


----------



## JennSpot (Feb 13, 2009)

I have the boxwave screen protector and I did not have any trouble applying it.

I peeled off the clear backing and lined up the longer side against the long side of the K2 screen and then let it down slowly to contact the rest of the screen.  Use the little plastic scraper thingy and lint free cloth to press out any bubbles.  It only took a few minutes.  

I did it at our breakfast bar so I would be less likely to get any pet hair stuck on it...


----------



## carimina (Mar 20, 2009)

I just got one this week and got so frustrated with it, I put it back in the package and decided to try again later.  It's almost as if it's a tiny bit too big for the screen and then I ended up with a bunch of bubbles under it when trying to get it on. I thought it was just me. I usually don't have problems with screen protectors.  As of now, I still don't have the boxwave on.


----------



## DawnOfChaos (Nov 12, 2008)

I bought one for my kindle2 and 3 for my cell phone (to replace the zagg one I had on there).  I started with the cell phone and messed it all up.  so much so that I tossed it out.  But for some reason when I put the one on the Kindle, it went on without any issues.  Looks great with no glare (I got the glare free one).  Then with renewed confidence I put one on my cell phone, without problems.


----------



## Rhiathame (Mar 12, 2009)

I had no problems with mine. I think I recall someone saying on a different thread that discussed the cleaning of them which includes water (of course) that they had an easier time when the sheet was a tiny bit damp on the adhesive side. I don't recall the thread though.


----------



## laura99 (Mar 13, 2009)

I tried the  boxwave, but also had issues. Could never get every single bubble/mark out and even just the tinest flaw would bug the heck out of me while reading. So I gave up.

Now the skin from Decalgirl went on in a few minutes - I figured that would be much harder to accomplish


----------



## sheltiemom (Dec 28, 2008)

It took a few minutes, a little patience, and the scraper, but I got the bubbles out.  One bubble on the reading page would have driven me crazy.  I do like it.  It is probably not necessary, but I feel a little more secure with it there.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

I had Boxwave's on my old PDA's they were very well made.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

I have the Boxwave screen protector on my Kindle. I had problems the first couple times due to cat in the vicinity and also maligning the long side. (Cat hair stuck under the screen protector is very annoying.) I retried in the bathroom with the door closed to keep the cat away. I skipped the step concerning waving the screen protector in the air after rinsing and that worked fine. A few weeks later I had my Kindle replaced due to the sun fading issue and had no problem moving the screen protector to the new Kindle.

If I made the last pass of the screen protector vertically through a smooth stream of water, very little water was left on the screen protector. It seemed that if a small amount of water was on the screen, then the bubbles were easier to get out. Also, a small bubble I could not get out then worked its way out the next day. (I did keep "encouraging" it to move occasionally with my thumb.) I do have a couple places along the edges where either my fingers removed some of the "stick um" or where there might still be a small piece of lint. Since those are not where there is text in a book, it does not bother me.

Edited for clarity.


----------



## Zeronewbury (Feb 20, 2009)

GeekBook™ with Boxwave


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Cindergayle said:


> Does anyone have a boxwave screen protector? Did you have any trouble applying it?
> I just tried to put one on my Kindle and I am having a terrible time. Any suggestions?
> 
> Thanks


I have them for both Kindles and love them. I reviewed them in another thread.

I found it easiest to peel off the backing on just one end and start placing it. When you're sure where you want it, peel off the rest of the backing gradually, letting the protector fall into place a little at a time while smoothing it with the included card.

If you've gotten it messed up, you could wash it with a mild soap, using your fingers, not a clothe and shake it to air dry. Touch the sticky side as little as possible. If very fine tiny drops of moisture are on it (I mean just a slight amount), it actually makes it easier to place. The slight moisture will dry up and will not harm the Kindle (in my experience).

Good luck and I hope it works out for you.


----------



## Candace (Apr 14, 2009)

My problem with the Boxwave was that it was just a tiny bit too big for the screen so it wouldn't (couldn't) stick down flat on one side. I endured that for several days until I couldn't stand it any longer, and then I simply pulled that side up and trimmed it to fit. That didn't work perfectly because I didn't trim it perfectly but it definitely improved the fit and allowed the thing to lie down flat. When I get a new one, I will draw an outline of the screen on paper before attempting to put it on, then make sure the protector is exactly that size, trimming it if it's not, and put it on only after it's the right size. 

I think the protector does dull the view of the screen a bit, but I just wouldn't feel that the screen was safe without it. It's not that I touch the screen excessively, but Life just has all this dirty stuff in it, and those screens seem pretty fragile to me. Better safe than sorry, sez I.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Before I put my Boxwave screen protector on my Kindle, I tested the fit by setting it on the screen upside down (with the backing sheet still attached). I saw that the fit was a lot tighter top to bottom than the fit from side to side. That meant that when I put the screen protector on, if I had the long side at all crooked then one corner would not fit. It took me a few tries before I could set the long side exactly parallel. I was finally able to do it when I put the entire horizontal gap on one side. Unfortunately I chose the left side to get the gap which is a minor problem when reading Web pages. Next time I will choose the right side for the most of the gap instead. Next time I will also use the method I used with my PDA and that was described by someone else of applying the protector as the backing sheet is removed. I prefer the screen protected than the minor inconvenience of seeing the edge of the screen protector across a letter.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Due to replacements for the sun fade issue, I have put the same BoxWave screen protector on three different Kindles. I am hoping this third Kindle is the one I get to keep. I made sure this time that the entire gap is on the right. That definitely works best for me.


----------



## boxwave (Jun 17, 2009)

Cindergayle said:


> Does anyone have a boxwave screen protector? Did you have any trouble applying it?
> I just tried to put one on my Kindle and I am having a terrible time. Any suggestions?
> 
> Thanks


Hi Cindergayle,

Yea applying can be tricky. Expect to see some YouTube video tutorials comming from us shortly. Glad to hear people are happy with our Kindle Screen Protectors. I have one on my Centro (second one after the phone died on me) and am using the same ClearTouch~ Funny how the screen protector lasted longer than the phone.

BoxWave-


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

Zeronewbury said:


> GeekBook™ with Boxwave


looks good


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

Zeronewbury,

I like the skin you have. Looks nice.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

boxwave said:


> Hi Cindergayle,
> 
> Yea applying can be tricky. Expect to see some YouTube video tutorials comming from us shortly. Glad to hear people are happy with our Kindle Screen Protectors. I have one on my Centro (second one after the phone died on me) and am using the same ClearTouch~ Funny how the screen protector lasted longer than the phone.
> 
> BoxWave-


Any estimate on when the Clear Touch Anti Glare screen protector will be available for the Kindle DX? Now that DH has a Kindle DX, he will definitely need a screen protector; if only to protect the screen when one of the cats jumps on his lap. (Until we can put a screen protector on it, he is just leaving the plastic sheet on that came on the front of the DX. At least for the DX there is a cut-out for the 5-way controller. )


----------



## boxwave (Jun 17, 2009)

Annalog said:


> Any estimate on when the Clear Touch Anti Glare screen protector will be available for the Kindle DX? Now that DH has a Kindle DX, he will definitely need a screen protector; if only to protect the screen when one of the cats jumps on his lap. (Until we can put a screen protector on it, he is just leaving the plastic sheet on that came on the front of the DX. At least for the DX there is a cut-out for the 5-way controller. )


Hi Annalog, actually we just got the Kindle DX Screen protectors. You can check them out here:

http://www.boxwave.com/products/easyfinder/buy-best-amazon-kindle-dx-accessories_3591.htm

BoxWave-


----------



## unrequited (Feb 26, 2009)

boxwave said:


> Hi Annalog, actually we just got the Kindle DX Screen protectors. You can check them out here:
> 
> http://www.boxwave.com/products/easyfinder/buy-best-amazon-kindle-dx-accessories_3591.htm
> 
> BoxWave-


Thank you and ordered!


----------



## boxwave (Jun 17, 2009)

unrequited said:


> Thank you and ordered!


Awesome, hope all works well! Let me know if you got any questions or concerns. WARNING make sure you apply it carefully and in a clean place!

BoxWave-


----------

